# MINI-REX Maddness -(Now Closed)



## Bo B Bunny

Do we have a mini-rex thread like this? if so, my apologies. I couldn't find it. I'm stealing the idea from those big flemmie peoples.... and hoping maybe BlueGiants will share her little babies too!


----------



## trailsend

I love Mini Rex! I've got a whole herd of em... but here is Mr. Chester yesterday afternoon


----------



## BSAR

Here are some of my mini rex! 




Here is the famous Kalea-Rae!!




Here is Bruce!! He is such a sweetie!




Another one of Bruce!




And here is Lily!




This is Bruce's dad! He doesn't live with us though. He lives with Bruce's old owners.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH MAN! they are so cute! Mr. Chester is just adorable!

Is Bruce a blue? or Opal? or what??


----------



## BSAR

Bruce is actually chinchilla.


----------



## BSAR

Can we bump this? I am anxious to see more pics!!inkbouce:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Me too! I love seeing all sorts!


----------



## maisy126

Although he passed away, here is Roren, a blue-fawn tri-color





Lovely bunnies!:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR

Awww he is very pretty!


----------



## BlueGiants

OoooHhhhh! My favorite *LITTLE* bunnies! 


This is Sunny Oaks "Bringin' Sec-C Back"... (we just call him "Sec-C")








Eric the Red:








Chunky Monkey:








Clarence:








Babies!!!!:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! That first one has a face like Bo's.

I also love Eric the Red, and then the babies omg!!!!!!! 

CHunky Monkey..... :hearts:

They all need to come live with me!!!


----------



## trailsend

I LOVE Clarence! I have a bun with the same markings but not a Mini Rex. 

Here are some of my guys when they arrived... 






and Chubbs 






and of course, our Noel! 

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## BlueGiants

Are those guys broken opals? They are gorgous! Such sweet faces!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:inlove::big kiss:

More Pics!!!!! I love them!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I've never seen a mini rex in person before. From the pictures their fur looks like velvet :hugsquish:


----------



## Roxie

My former mini rex.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:shock:






And, little sweater?:inlove:

[align=left]



[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Here's my silly, love girl that passed away in Nov.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Aren't they just precious - that bucket 'O Bunnies! I want that one standing up in front!

and yes, their fur is _so_ soft!! I can hold and pet Bo for hours! Last night he sat with me during and entire movie. It was "scary" and had screams in it...... he didn't like that much LOL! 


Angel was such a pretty girl.


----------



## petalfuzz

Awww! I love mini-rex so much! I wanted to get one of this type, but ended up rescuing a Dutch instead. Maybe next time, though.

Love those beautiful spotted ones, esp!


----------



## RexyRex

Here's my sweet Gixxer boy!


----------



## BSAR

trailsend does noel only have one eye? I love her name by the way! Noel ids one of my favorite names!


----------



## kirst3buns

Basil (after I finished giving him a long nose rub.)








Basil - "Why did you stop petting me?" Pet me, NOW!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Aren't they so funny! They love their nose rubs! 

I'm loving this thread!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm loving this thread!!!!


Me too! Gotta love 'em!:inlove:


----------



## BSAR

Omg! basil is too cute! What colour is he? Is he a uh i can't even think of it. darn.



Ooh i remember, is he a castor?


----------



## MikeScone

Here's Scone MacBunny, a five-year-old opal Mini-Rex.


----------



## aurora369

I'll have to get off my butt and take some pictures of my five rexy bunnies for you guys... It's been a long time since I've done a photo session.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wow all the bunnies on this blog are just adorable. I think I must have a Mini Rex one day.

Susan


----------



## trailsend

*BSAR wrote: *


> trailsend does noel only have one eye? I love her name by the way! Noel ids one of my favorite names!



No she has two it's just the way she is positioned. 

Everybun is SO ADORABLE! Great pictures.

Gotta love the Mini Rex :biggrin2:


----------



## timetowaste

There are 5 mini rexes in the preschool classrooms at the school I teach at...I hate the fact that they are there and I'm trying to liberate them!

But the reason I mention that is that for some reason, I just don't like the breed. I don't know why. I still play with them and take care of all of them for all the teachers and make sure they have the best possible comfortable environment in a cage with screaming children...but they are all very mean. I guess I can't blame them if we are just a product of our environment...but their just all so mean and their personalities are just BLAH.

But I sure do love their fur and their ears. So I'm totally interested in this thread 

Tracy


----------



## BlueGiants

Awww.... I feel bad for them. I can't say that Mini Rex in general are mean or have Blahh personalities. (Did they all come from the same breeder/place?) But sitting in a cage all day with a classroom of noisy little kids might drive any of us nuts.

I have a few that wouldn't be able to handle that situation. And I have a few that would thrive with all the action and excitement. Again, it comes down to individual personalities. We can make generalities about rabbits, certain breeds, traitsand personalities, but they are all individuals with their own idiosycrosies. (A lot like people!)


----------



## timetowaste

Funny you should mention that. They DID all come from the same breeder who is a complete sick jerk. No worries, a couple of other bunny saviors and I are taking care of business here. We're getting the sheriff's department and human society involved. This guy is telling people they can't let the rabbits out of their wire cages (they all have sore hocks SEVERELY) because they all have bacteria on them that they will track around the room. Also, no vegetables or fruits are ever allowed to be given to any rabbits.

No worries. This guy is going down.

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Mini rex blah??? Wow, I would never have suspected that comment!

They are content a lot of the time - love to be petted and all that and love to play - when they want and in the order they choose. NOT when you want LOL! 

I find that Bo does keep "bunny hours" and loves to play early and late. During the middle of the day he will sleep and gets a bit grumpy if you bother him.


----------



## trailsend

Tracy I hope you get those buns liberated. Bluegiants is right on when she says they probably are acting like that because they are locked up all the time - I know all my Mini Rex will go into a depression if left inside their houses for even one day. They thrive on playing and interaction with us and the other animals. They have such individual personalities and are so much fun. None of our guys are blah - they all get super excited to play with us, love exploring, and are just so sweet. I am amazed at their personalities, they are so unique. But they live to play and cuddle, I can't imagine they doing well always being caged with not a lot of attention.

Good luck helping these guys Tracy - and getting rid of that bad breeder.


----------



## kirst3buns

> Funny you should mention that. They DID all come from the same breeder who is a complete sick jerk. No worries, a couple of other bunny saviors and I are taking care of business here. We're getting the sheriff's department and human society involved. This guy is telling people they can't let the rabbits out of their wire cages (they all have sore hocks SEVERELY) because they all have bacteria on them that they will track around the room. Also, no vegetables or fruits are ever allowed to be given to any rabbits.


OMG! The poor things. I would be mean and grumpy if I was treated like that! I hope your efforts are successful. 

My mini-rex came from a house with 4 very young, noisy and not well supervised children and no regular diet or hay. He was quite defensive for the first several months I had him andthere were times I thought he wasmean. However, I've had him now since September 30th and after neutering in October and a couple months to settle down, he has become an absolute sweetheart and snugglebunny. Maybe under better circumstances, their true personalities would come out. Poor things. I hope you can help all of them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

My house must be bacteria ridden then cause Bo has his little feets all over it at one point or another! 

What a jerk! I hate people who are mean to bunnies....... but people who are mean and treat others to be mean to bunnies........ and mini-rex?! 

:X


----------



## MikeScone

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Mini rex blah??? Wow, I would never have suspected that comment!


I have to agree - aside from Scone, I've met many mini-rexes and they've all been bundles of personality wrapped in soft fur. It was Scone's personality which drew me to him in the first place. He's so much his own person - you're never in doubt as to what his opinion is. 

If you locked me up with a room of pre-schoolers I'd be mean, too, if not a total gibbering wreck.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No kidding!! 

and the mini-rex.... you describe them so well. Bo has an opinion about most things and it's not hard to tell what it is!


----------



## timetowaste

You guys, today I took home a bunny and I am taking him to the vet tomorrow at my own expense. I'm so nauseated with the whole situation. We (me and my two bunny liberator friends) have been working on this for about a month now. We have only managed to get one out so far.

We are trying to get the media involved to expose this creep. Supposedly he has hundreds of rabbits cooped up in his backyard because he shows them. This small batch of rabbits at the JCC are there because he was going to kill them since they aren't perfect enough to show. THEIR EARS AREN'T EVEN ENOUGH.

Why are there so many people that need to be eradicated from the gene pool?

T.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'd love to see pictures when you have a chance!

You know, I understand the breed perfection/show thing - but I don't understand the stupidity of backyard breeders like that. 

If it wasn't for a breeder, show person, ARBA family I wouldn't have Bo and Tony.


----------



## timetowaste

Do all show rabbit breeders kill off the rabbits that aren't perfect enough when they are born? If so...I'm seriously heartbroken.

Also, clearly, this thread has been :threadhijacked: so I'm going to start a new thread about this in the rabbits online general forum. I'll post the link here in just a sec through an edit...

I've been having a bad habit of hijacking threads these days!!!

Tracy

Edit: New thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34208&forum_id=1

I would really appreciate it if people would keep up with it and help support me, I'm really nervous busting this moron but I think something needs to be done about his bad bunny care tips and the way he is raising these rabbits.


----------



## Jenk

*Timetowaste writes:*



> ...For some reason, I just don't like the breed. I don't know why. I still play with them and take care of all of them for all the teachers and make sure they have the best possible comfortable environment in a cage with screaming children...but they are all very mean. I guess I can't blame them if we are just a product of our environment...but their just all so mean and their personalities are just BLAH.


Knowing my two Mini Rexes as I do, I'd say that those five bunnies are definitely a product of their environment: the one from which they originated and the one in which they now found themselves.  

Mini Rexes, IMO, tend to be very curious andplayful. My girls also _love_ to be petted and will follow my feet as a walk, nudging my ankles/ legs along the way, as if to say, _Mom, I'm down here. Pet me! Pet me!_ The moment I sit (or even lie) down within their play area, they're acting the partof mountain goat, climbing all over me. And just like a cat, they'll jump onto my lap when I'm reading a book to get my focus off of my reading material and onto them. :biggrin2:

Yes, I'd _definitely_ say that those bunnies got the short end of the stick, which, in turns, cheats humans out of their naturally wonderful personalities. Poor, poor babies...


----------



## Becca

I :hearts MINI- REX'S


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Jenk! bo does that nudging of my feet - I'm always afraid I'll step on him. I've tripped over him before 

If I go into "his" play area in the familyroom - he comes up for me to groom him. If he's in "my area" he tends to hide, sneak, get into stuff LOL! Then he'll come see me for love! 

I think Mini-rex really love people. Other bunnies are ok too but people are nearly as intelligent as they are so they enjoy harassing them!


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jenk! bo does that nudging of my feet - I'm always afraid I'll step on him. I've tripped over him before
> 
> If I go into "his" play area in the familyroom - he comes up for me to groom him. If he's in "my area" he tends to hide, sneak, get into stuff LOL! Then he'll come see me for love!
> 
> I think Mini-rex really love people. Other bunnies are ok too but people are nearly as intelligent as they are so they enjoy harassing them!


It's funny how a 4-lb. bunny can trip a human. 

Yesterday, I had a vet. receptionist and another client laughing when I explained that I "respect" my one 4-lb. bun when she's territorial over her litter box. (My husband and I joke about the scene from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, pretending that our girls are saying, "Eee! Eee!" whenever they get uppity/ cranky.

The idea of Bo sneaking around made me laugh; but I can completely believe it. I think that you can hear the wheels turning in their heads.

I am a total tease when it comes to Emma (less so with Zoe); but Emma dishes it out first. :biggrin2: She'll latch on to the bottom portion of my sleeve and "work it," as I like to say (i.e., chews back and forth around the lower edge). So I usually move my fingers in a tickling motion on her head (which gets her more feisty). She seems to know that I'm playing, though,andnudges repeatedly against my hand.


----------



## Becca

I love the feel of their fur its like a really thick carpet, lovely. imagine if you could get pillows witht e same texture i will never want to get out of bed:bed:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Jenk I've found that Bo likes me to tease him but acts as if he doesn't. Since he was a baby we've played "gonna get da bunny" which is the "spider" hand crawling towards the bunny..... he gets so excited sometimes he forgets to act as if he's going to get me back - he'll shake his ears in a half binky then take off around the room! only to come back to me for more "gettin' da bunny" LOL!


----------



## Becca

LOL tht sounds quite fun actually!!


----------



## MsBinky

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Jenk I've found that Bo likes me to tease him but acts as if he doesn't. Since he was a baby we've played "gonna get da bunny" which is the "spider" hand crawling towards the bunny..... he gets so excited sometimes he forgets to act as if he's going to get me back - he'll shake his ears in a half binky then take off around the room! only to come back to me for more "gettin' da bunny" LOL!



That's exactly what Wiggles would do. When I had Wiggles, I pretty much felt like I had a toddler rather than a bunny. Ok, not exactly the same, but so many things reminded me of whatI used to do with babies etc. Really funny and adorable. I would love having a mini-rex again. 

When I lost Wiggles, I thought I'd hate the breed just because I felt so much sadness when I thought of her but in the end, I saw so many funny and adorableposts of Bo, Millie, Scone MacBunny, etc. that I realized, the mini-rex is really hard to beat in my opinion. Lol.


----------



## Alexah

I really think mini rexes are my heart :heartsbreed.

I have two currently - William and Ruby. William is a broken opal and is approximately 1.5 years old. He is my funny bunny and I just adore him. He's the one who plays ALL the time and always wants to be getting into something - usually to my dismay. He's the one who really taught me to love rabbits and the mini rex breed. Ruby is my #1 cuddle bun - he he. She is the cuddler of the house and I love her so much. I actually got her from someone off of the forum (well, kind of - she was a rescue in need and I got her in November when I was in Fort Wayne, IN for business). She is about 3 and is castor in color. She's a little on the chubby side and we're working on that, but it doesn't keep her from getting around, playing, and loving on her bonded pal, Potter.

I can picture myself in the future having a house full of mini rexes. Okay, okay...and every other type of bun too. Wait! I already do have a house full! Ha ha!

[align=left]This is my William boy.[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=left]And, here's my girl, Ruby.[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## stephiemarie78

This is my Princess Coco





and Gator


----------



## Jenk

_OMG!_ So many Mini Rexes, so little time! Is it wrong that I want to line 'em all up and sink my fingertips into their fur? :? (Apparently, having two of my own just isn't enough for me to get my MR "fix.")


----------



## stephiemarie78

I love them tooooo I really want a tri color rex and a red! lol i'm going to end up with a house full of mini rexs


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Well, you all know I want to line them all up, grab them and snort their fur then go for the next one LOL! 

I'm in love with all of them! Bo's just #1


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Well, you all know I want to line them all up, grab them and snort their fur then go for the next one LOL!


Smoke 'em, snort 'em...Any way you can get 'em. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yep! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk

Mini Rex bunnies are the cutest! Of course, I'm slightly biased. :biggrin2: My girls have grown since these photos were taken, but they'll always be little in my eyes. 

I like this photo because, to me, it looks as though Emma's smoking a cigar (actually a chew stick).






And here are the girls (Zoe on the left) snuggled up together.






Jenk


----------



## Jenk

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Here's my silly, love girl that passed away in Nov.


_Awww_...She was a cutie (even with her head inside ofa hay bag). :inlove:

Here's my Emma trying to sneak out of the bag after she'd mawedon the hay within it for nearly 10 minutes. 






Jenk


----------



## Jenk

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> I've never seen a mini rex in person before. From the pictures their fur looks like velvet. :hugsquish:


It really _is_ made of velvet.  

If you ever meet a Mini Rex, remember to be strong; their fur is addictive. You'd likely find yourself needing to bury your fingers/ nose in their fur. (I call it "smokin' the bunny;" I believe that Bo B calls it "snortin' da' bunny." Any way you cut it, Mini Rex fur can become an addiction.)

Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny

YEP! I snorted Bo early today..... might need another snort before bed LOL! 

It's kinda hard when they molt tho - you really end up snortin' some fur. LOL!


----------



## Illusion

Sugarbeet


----------



## Illusion

SugarBeet


----------



## Jenk

_Ahhh_, SugarBeet...another Mini Rex bun to smoke/snort. 

:inlove:


----------



## Rusty

awwwww these are so sweet. I like the sweater one lol. 

Here's one of Rusty



"Can I help you?"


----------



## GalacticBunny

Everyone's got such adorable mini rexes!



Believe it or not, I wasn't a huge fan of mini rexes until I got my Elmer... they are now my absolute favorite breed... all time! I'm completly charmed by my boy's spunky, outgoing, curious personality. He's about 4 months old. Never stops moving, and constantly playing. His favorite thing todo is to spring up onto my bed!



Here's some pics of him:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Or Rex Madness!anic:

Haha! Love this new member, her bun, Mwalla! Beautiful, right?!


----------



## Leaf

*timetowaste wrote: *


> But the reason I mention that is that for some reason, I just don't like the breed. I don't know why.





HAHA! I have to say, with my limited knowledge of breeds, the Mini Rex is by far one of my favorites. I still think a lot of it is the "feel factor".





> There are 5 mini rexes in the preschool classrooms at the school I teach at...I hate the fact that they are there and I'm trying to liberate them!


:shock:


----------



## Leaf

This is the little Mini Rex girl from Chicago Ridge. It's usually easier for me not to name any animal I plan on notkeeping.











Last night I started toying with name ideas for her...


----------



## Jenk

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Haha! Love this new member, her bun, Mwalla! Beautiful, right?!


Gorgeous!!!! What a sweet-looking face! 

:inlove:

Jenk


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Jenk wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Love this new member, her bun, Mwalla! Beautiful, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!! What a sweet-looking face!
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> Jenk
Click to expand...


We should make a Petition for more pics of Mwalla!

We need new pics of all the cute buns!Sugarbeet, Rusty.


----------



## Rusty

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> We need new pics of all the cute buns!Sugarbeet, Rusty.



I'm working on it If Akira could stay still for 5 seconds I could get a picture. If I took one just now without her being still it would be a white blurr across the photo haha.

And I second the petition for more pictures of Mwalla. 



Ps- AngelnSnuffy, I thought you would appreciate that picture of Rusty


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! Look at the new *babies*!!!!!!!!!!! I love them! 

I think it's the "feel" factor too, Leaf, cause Bo bites and gets into stuff and is just plain rotten sometimes.......... so if he didn't feel so good and snuggly when he's being good..... I don't know..... LOL! 

I want to kiss Elmers cutie bunny lips! and Rusty's head needs rubbed! My goodness get to it! :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Rusty wrote: *


> Ps- AngelnSnuffy, I thought you would appreciate that picture of Rusty








You mean this one?? I love it! That face is so adorable! Kissy!


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo the mini-rex!  She's Will's baby (not mine anymore haha!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww Look at her cute little poochy mini-rex lips! *kiss, kiss* 

She's precious!


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! She uses those "poochy mini-rex lips" to nibble on Will's facial hair, and then sticks her nose in his ear! It's weird! Hilarious, too!


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Haha! She uses those "poochy mini-rex lips" to nibble on Will's facial hair, and then sticks her nose in his ear! It's weird! Hilarious, too!


Rexes are weird like that, true. 

Our Emma presses her nose firmly against the bottom of my husband's feet in order to perform an intense inspection. (All the better to smell them with? :?)

And Zoe drinks water like a cow (or a dog, because water ends up all over her muzzle); then she blots her mouth dry on the nearest availablehuman's clothing. She acts as though she's nuzzling us, but we know better.


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha! Will also told me that she likes to "wuffle" in his ears! She shoves her nose really close, then breathes REALLY LOUD (it's not from her being that close, you can hear her doing it from across the couch). She is the loudest sniffer that I've ever heard! She's louder then the terriers that I grew up with! lol She also likes to nudge your hands, face, legs, feet, bum, etc. She's so pushy! It's cute!

We don't have many images of her sitting still


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! I love how she gets in his ears! Our cat (Tank) has actually freaked out a guest one time. She woke up to a cat licking the inside of her ear :shock:

Berry-Boo is SO cute! Look at her little buttsy! :hearts:

Mini-rex are definitely their own little "people bunnies"...... and she's only grooming her man!


----------



## kherrmann3

I get my revenge though, 'cause Toby only LOVES me and poo's on everything of Will's lol. I can deal with not being groomed 

Any things specific to mini-rexes that I should be aware of (different care, health, etc?). I looked online, but I figured peoples here would have hands-on experiences with them...


----------



## Elf Mommy

My Chaucer






























































They are old and blurry, but she was a wonderful rabbit!!!

Minda


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! That first picture of your bun with the bow on it is ADORABLE! Too cute!  The last one is adorable, too!


----------



## Boz

Here's Domino! :biggrin2:


One of my favorite pictures of her:





Why I call her Domino:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG she has the CUTEST belly! :hearts:


----------



## stephiemarie78

Gator


----------



## kherrmann3

I just wanted to share my rex pillar. lol


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG she has the CUTEST belly! :hearts:


It's such a unique pattern. I love how the stripe splits and goes _around_ her tail. :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz

*Jenk wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OMG she has the CUTEST belly! :hearts:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a unique pattern. I love how the stripe splits and goes _around_ her tail. :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


hehe I never knew if all broken rexes had that for the longest time or not. Then I saw someone else' broken rex and realized they didn't! I named her Domino before she was even mine.


----------



## Becknutt

I love mini rex, I think mostly because of Floppy. He was my first bun. It's been ages since I've posted new pics so here are a few of him from this morning. 

My poor molting boy....






Paper bag = best toy ever!











"I found the cat bed..."


----------



## Cove

Everyone's are so cute! That bin full of bunniesis priceless.

Here's Floof.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I know I've posted in this thread since Floppy's photos. I also see Cove has posted but I can't seem to get the page to load :X

I want my MINI REX PICTURES!!! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I caught Will snortin' Berry-Boo the other day. I almost died! He thought I was crazy when I would put my face up near her! What a hypocrite! 

I was so surprised when Berry-Boo got here! I never knew that mini-rex were so... uhh... mini-rex-like? I don't know how to put it, but they are definitely unique. I have to admit, I was guilty of calling them my "least-favorite breed" when I worked at the pet store in high school. I never liked their faces (that and the ones at the pet store... whenever you would see their faces, they were lunging at you with their mouths open...). Now that I've been around Berry-Boo, I love mini-rex! They still don't top Nethies or Holland lops or mini-lops, but they are in my top five favorite breeds! I love their curly whiskers and pouty lips!

Enough of that... here are some pictures! WOO!

Extreme Close-Up of the "Poochy Mini-Rex" Lips




Who, me?




Who ever said that mini-rex aren't into exploring or getting into mischief? 




Honestly, their fur reminds me of a chinchilla's. It's like velvet, just longer. Overall, I think the closest thing to it is chinchilla-fur. I love 'chillas, too. Will doesn't. He says they're ugly. :tears2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Yay! I can see the pictures now! 

Not your favorite breed?!?!?! Ha! 

Ok, well, sometimes I see that open-mouthed lunging little face too.... :shock:Bo's a brat.


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Who ever said that mini-rex aren't into exploring or getting into mischief?


Not _me_! My girls are the Queens of Snoop. Troublemakers all around.

:biggrin2:


----------



## RexyRex

I want Berry Boo........._so bad!!!_


----------



## Jenk

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I want Berry Boo........._so bad!!!_


Ditto. (How far is Waukesha, WI from the northwest Chicago 'burbs? )

I'll take Floof, too, while I'm at it.


----------



## RexyRex

*Jenk wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I want Berry Boo........._so bad!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. (How far is Waukesha, WI from the northwest Chicago 'burbs? )
Click to expand...

A LOT closer that Charlotte, that's for sure. You win Jenk....._dang it_


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here is my mini rex buck, Ray. Formerly known as Kalea-Rae (on the first page of this thread, when he was about 5 weeks old) now he's 8 mos. old. 









<<Bruce (Ray's daddy) is even in the background! Lol.




<About 6 or 7 mos. in this picture. 

Emily


----------



## Jenk

Per that third photo, it looks like Ray's trying to make the great escape.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Jenk wrote: *


> Per that third photo, it looks like Ray's trying to make the great escape.


Yes indeed! Lol. He's like "It's not what cha think Mom. I's just looking for worms for my daddies fishin' trip "


----------



## Jenk

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Per that third photo, it looks like Ray's trying to make the great escape.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed! Lol. He's like "It's not what cha think Mom. I's just looking for worms for my daddies fishin' trip "
Click to expand...

It could also be the stock answer of: "It wasn't me!"


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> Ditto. (How far is Waukesha, WI from the northwest Chicago 'burbs? )


Haha! Waukesha isn't that far! It takes me less then two hours to get the the WI/IL border on I-94!  Berry-Boo came from Chicago originally!


----------



## Elf Mommy

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I was so surprised when Berry-Boo got here! I never knew that mini-rex were so... uhh... mini-rex-like? I don't know how to put it, but they are definitely unique. I have to admit, I was guilty of calling them my "least-favorite breed" when I worked at the pet store in high school. I never liked their faces (that and the ones at the pet store... whenever you would see their faces, they were lunging at you with their mouths open...). Now that I've been around Berry-Boo, I love mini-rex! They still don't top Nethies or Holland lops or mini-lops, but they are in my top five favorite breeds! I love their curly whiskers and pouty lips!




hmmm.... so, I'm thinking Berry-Boo isn't a "foster" anymore, right? This is definitely a permanent addition to the household.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> hmmm.... so, I'm thinking Berry-Boo isn't a "foster" anymore, right? This is definitely a permanent addition to the household.


Sadly, I don't think so. Her and Toby just don't get along well enough to leave them alone together (they are just too naughty). Toby is terrified of her. Granted, he hasn't seen another bun since he came home with me when he was 6 weeks old. He is coming up on four years old this coming March!  He always did like to watch the cottontails outside at my mum's house, though... 

I can't keep two rabbits in two separate cages, either. It's too much work. As of right now, I don't have a problem because I am home all day. Once I get off my lazy, unemployed butt, though, I don't know if I will have enough "one-on-one" time for both buns. If they were bonded, it would be another story. It would be easier to crawl into ONE living space and clean it up, but two is just too time-consuming. Plus, bonded buns would keep each other company. I don't want to have two lonely buns during the day. I think that is too cruel. That's why I left my pet cockatiel, Johnny, at my mum's house. He was bonded to her cockatiel, Sweetie, and I just couldn't bear to part with them. Explaining that to the Humane Society when I adopted my finches wasn't easy... :grumpy: ANYWAYS, I think Berry-Boo needs a mellow, gentle guy for her husbun. He would have to accept that she is #1. Same with Toby. He needs a more-mellow girlie than Berry-Boo for a wifey.  *sigh* I know I am going to cry like a blubbery moron when she finds her forever home, though. I am just that way 

:threadhijacked:

ANYWAYS... Back to the BUNNEHS!

Rorschach Bunneh asks "What do you see here?"



I don't see any "hidden" images/patterns in her fur. Does anybody see anything? I keep looking, but no luck


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Curious? Have you actually tried any bonding techniques?


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Curious? Have you actually tried any bonding techniques?


 Yup. They didn't work very well. I've tried the neutral area stuff, Berry-Boo jumped on Toby and he ran and hid behind me. Tried the car ride thing, too (in separate carriers, facing each other). Berry-Boo was huddled up against Toby's area, and he was trying to get as far away from her as physically possible. Another neutral territory thing ended up with Berry-Boo taking a chunk'o'fur out of Toby. He wants nothing to do with her now. He hides behind me when she is around him. 

Not to mention, our roommate is allergic to the rex fur (we're pretty sure). He was fine before Berry-Boo, but now has itchy problems. He says he's fine in rooms where she isn't, but it is hard for him to go in the living room (where she is). 

We just signed for another year lease, so I don't think le roommate would live for that long :grumpy:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I thought you had, but I lose track of who does what sometimes.... my brain is mush at 45! LOL! 

That's too bad about the roomie. I hope you find her a good home (Berry not the roomy but either works for me LOL)...


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We just signed for another year lease, so I don't think le roommate would live for that long :grumpy:


I would gladly take Berry-Boo "off of your hands," so to speak. But I fear (oh, hell, I _know_) that my hands are full with three bunnies, all of whom live separately. Two of them are Mini Rex females; I don't possibly see how a third female would provide a positive reaction in the household. _*sigh*_

Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny

They could play with MURPHY.... :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

She just needs a somebun that would either put her in her place, or husbun who would cater to her every nudge.


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They could play with MURPHY.... :biggrin2:


:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> They could play with MURPHY.... :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

 Who is this MURPHY you speak of?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Oh...... just a bunny. :biggrin2: For some reason, JadeIcing calls him Aiden! :craziness


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh...... just a bunny. :biggrin2: For some reason, JadeIcing calls him Aiden! :craziness


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Here's my litle girl...My Broken Mini Rex girly


----------



## kherrmann3

*Cove wrote: *


> Everyone's are so cute! That bin full of bunniesis priceless.
> 
> Here's Floof.


Floof's single curly whisker reminds me of Salvador Dali (the guy who painted "The Persistence of Memory" AKA the melting clocks )





The look on Floof's face kind of matches, too lol


----------



## Jenk

_Hilarious_--and so true! Both Emma and Zoe have had what I like to call "the crazy whisker." I always ask them, "What's up with that _crazy_ whisker?" 

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Floof's single curly whisker reminds me of Salvador Dali (the guy who painted "The Persistence of Memory" AKA the melting clocks )


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo's stick out all over. She has multi-crazy whiskers. She gets the "crazy eye" too. I don't think she's scared, but all of a sudden her eyes will bug out like she's about to wet herself. Nothing (to my perception) has changed in the room. No one moves or makes a noise. Her eyes will just bug-out. She's weird. Her new hobby is spelunking under my couch. I have pictures, I just have to wait for my laptop charger to come in before I can post them 

EDIT: I accidentally double-posted  I made the other one different lol


----------



## kherrmann3

*Cove wrote: *


>


"My name is Indigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

Why does this match with the photo, too? 

I'm sorry, Floof, you're just too cute with that crazy whisker :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> "My name is Indigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


:laugh:


----------



## RexyRex

Okay, I just snorted Diet Coke through my nose at Kherrmann & Jenk :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk

*:inlove:*

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Here's my litle girl...My Broken Mini Rex girly


----------



## Jenk

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Okay, I just snorted Diet Coke through my nose at Kherrmann & Jenk :biggrin2:


:biggrin2: The "crazy whisker" (or whisker_s_) is a part of what makes aMini Rex a Mini Rex. Dare I say that it's a part of the breed's charm.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Thanks Jenky!*

*Jenk wrote: *


> *:inlove:*
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my litle girl...My Broken Mini Rex girly
Click to expand...


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo has crazy whiskers for eyebrows!


----------



## Jenk

Zoe has acrazy eyebrow "whisker" right now, too. 

I'm lovin' Berry-Boo's snout, which is beggin' to be smooched. :kiss:

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Berry-Boo has crazy whiskers for eyebrows!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> I'm lovin' Berry-Boo's snout, which is beggin' to be smooched. :kiss:


She has a really moist mouth! I don't get it? Toby never has "moistened lips". Is the something to do with the rex fur? You know, like not covering her wittle bunny wips like "normal rabbit fur" would?  It's not like she'd drooling or anything... lol


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lovin' Berry-Boo's snout, which is beggin' to be smooched. :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> She has a really moist mouth! I don't get it? Toby never has "moistened lips". Is the something to do with the rex fur? You know, like not covering her wittle bunny wips like "normal rabbit fur" would?  It's not like she'd drooling or anything... lol
Click to expand...

She's slippin' on some chapstick (or lip gloss, even)to accentuate those poochy/pouty lips.


----------



## kherrmann3

My mom was over last night and Berry-Boo snuck a big, wet kiss in her ear! I've never seen mum jump up so fast! She has back-problems and fibromyalgia, so she normally doesn't move too fast. She even has one of those "cripple sticker" parking things. She calls it a cripple sticker. 

Note: I am an equal opportunity discriminator. Don't worry. Your flaws will be mocked by me.

But yeah. Wet mini-rex nose + unsuspecting person's ear = free amusement for insensitive daughter 

opcorn2


----------



## Jenk

Based upon your most-recent post, I've questions/comments. :biggrin2:

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My mom was over last night and Berry-Boo snuck a big, wet kiss in her ear! I've never seen mum jump up so fast! She has back-problems and fibromyalgia, so she normally doesn't move too fast. She even has one of those "cripple sticker" parking things. She calls it a cripple sticker.


My mom was also diagnosed with fibromyalgia--and wears it like a coat, reminding people often that she has it, how it affects her, etc. (I believe in treating, yet downplaying an illness, so that it doesn't entirelyrule one's life. Perspective is _everything_.)

As for "cripple sticker," I think that it's a fun/ny term. My father-in-law has one, too (due to a motorcycle accident several years' ago).


> Note: I am an equal opportunity discriminator. Don't worry. Your flaws will be mocked by me.


:laugh:




> But yeah. Wet mini-rex nose + unsuspecting person's ear = free amusement for insensitive daughter
> 
> opcorn2


I've had my "insensitive daughter" moments...like the time when my (now deceased) cockatiel peed on my mom's head. She kept repeating, "He peed on me! I feel it running down my scalp!Get him off me! Get him off me!" I could only stand in place, doubled over with laughter (which, of course, only made her more upset).

Then there was the time that our (now deceased) family dog tried stealing a hair clip from my mom's hair and managed to latch onto her bun instead. With each tug of her head,my mom wouldbreathlessly say, "Make--him---stop! Make--him--stop!" Again, I was immobilized with laughter. In fact, I was crying, I was laughin' so hard. Gosh darn nearly peed my pants.... 

If these true stories paint meas insensitive, so be it. But I rather like to think of myselfas me having a very amused outlook on life. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

I don't know what it is with my mom. She is a tough lady, but the fibromyalgia just cripples her. She also has had arthritis as long as I can remember, and for awhile she had a herniated disc in her lower back. She got that fixed in 2003, I think. Then she was in a mini-car accident which screwed up her surgery. Hers must just be the combo of things...


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I don't know what it is with my mom. She is a tough lady, but the fibromyalgia just cripples her. She also has had arthritis as long as I can remember, and for awhile she had a herniated disc in her lower back. She got that fixed in 2003, I think. Then she was in a mini-car accident which screwed up her surgery. Hers must just be the combo of things...



I'm sorry to learn of your mom's misfortunes. The "mini-car accident" is (literally) insult to injury.  I can commiserate in the sense thatmy parents have medical issues and of bad luck. 

My mom had RSD, which is in remission; shenow has fibro. She also has a low immune system, which makes her more susceptible to mites. (My parents have had _four_ mite infestations because external parasites go for people with lowered immunity;she, not their animals, brings them home.)

My dad has emphysema and GERD. Worst of all,a doctor screwed up a commonplace medical procedure, which resulted in threesurgeries for my dad. And the screw-up made often results in cancer down the line, so my mom was informed by my dad's surgeon. Oy...

_Wow_...This convo. just became _way_ depressing; I'm shutting up now.


----------



## kherrmann3

That's OK :hug:

Let's get out of depressing convo and back to BUNNIES!


----------



## Jenk

Is that Berry-Boo's _tongue_?!? If so, it's no wonder that she gives wet kisses. 

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


>


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> Is that Berry-Boo's _tongue_?!? If so, it's no wonder that she gives wet kisses.


Why, yes. Yes it is. She never kisses anyone but Will. :grumpy: She just smooshes her mini-rex lips up against me or mum.

She has a really long tongue, ears, and tail 

Here's a slide show of her epic nose licking skills. It's frame by frame, from a video. You can see each frame for a bit before it changes.




And a 'tock shot.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think mini-rex do both the licky kisses and the bump kisses. Bo gives me those kisses all the time too. He rarely licks and if he does - it's our clothing.


----------



## kherrmann3

Berry-Boo only likes to lick/nibble on Will's "whiskers".

I'm jealous :grumpy:

BUT... I do get full-arm Toby licks lol


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Jenk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Berry-Boo's _tongue_?!? If so, it's no wonder that she gives wet kisses.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, yes. Yes it is. She never kisses anyone but Will. :grumpy: She just smooshes her mini-rex lips up against me or mum.
Click to expand...

Same here: The girls (Zoe, especially) lick Dan but not me. I remind my dear hubby that it's just because he's a guy (i.e., is dirtier than I and requires cleaning, per the girls' opinion).


----------



## Bo B Bunny

HAHA! I tell my son that...... "he licks you cause you stink and he's giving you a bath!"


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> HAHA! I tell my son that...... "he licks you cause you stink and he's giving you a bath!"


I _swear_ that it's true! Zoe's like a 4-lb. mother hen to Dan, always cleaning his arms or licking his face. I'm lucky to receive one kiss (or bath) from her every few months'--if that often. :? My only conclusion is that I stink prettier than a man.


----------



## JadeIcing

I got to pet a few rexes yesterday. So soft. :inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I got to pet a few rexes yesterday. So soft. :inlove:


Don't you just want to smoosh your face into their fur? I do :biggrin2: Berry-Boo is molting right now, so I just have to wait...


----------



## JadeIcing

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I got to pet a few rexes yesterday. So soft. :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just want to smoosh your face into their fur? I do :biggrin2: Berry-Boo is molting right now, so I just have to wait...
Click to expand...

I did that with a foster I had. Man I miss him. Desi was such a sweet little one.


----------



## kherrmann3

Does anyone know how to groom a molting mini-rex? I assumed it was the same as grooming a regular bun, but her fur doesn't come out with the Shed Ender. It's just flying over the apartment, though (her hair).


----------



## Jenk

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Does anyone know how to groom a molting mini-rex? I assumed it was the same as grooming a regular bun, but her fur doesn't come out with the Shed Ender. It's just flying over the apartment, though (her hair).


I've the Furminator but rarely use it; the girls won't sit still, and it's hard to use that tool when they're moving. So I usually wind up gently swiping them with the Zoom-Groom as they wiggle in/out of my hands. Zoe will actually sit still at times, so the Zoom-Groom works especially well on her. (She's _definitely_ molting now, and Emma, I fear, is just starting....)


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Wet your hands and rub the bunny down. Most of the fur will come out with the dampness, then you rinse it off. Plug up the drain!

I use a cat come, a zoom groom, and Bo's gotten sore so I have to be careful. He also molts in weird patters and his hair is a mess so you want to be really careful. Don't overgroom.


----------



## kherrmann3

Haha, it just seems funny that you can "over groom" a rabbit. It seems that their loose hair is infinite!


----------



## kherrmann3

Check out these crazy whiskers! They just finally grew this long! I had to cut two of them back because they were curled into her eye :grumpy:







:bump


----------



## Jenk

Berry-Boo's extra-long crazy whisker above her left eye is the spittin' image of Zoe's (which is above her right eye). 

:biggrin2:

I haven't cut any bunnies' whiskers (yet), but our cat's needed to have a few trimmed, lest he get an eye infection from them. (It's like the dang things literally zero-in on the eyeball region. :?)

*Question on Berry-Boo:* I may have missed the reason, but why are Berry-Boo's front legs shaven in the previously-posted video of her? (Was she hospitalized? )

Jenk


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I'm posting newer pictures of my Mini Rex!  I have four (and babies currently (and hopefully) on the way!) Berry-Boo is sooo cute! I just want to snuggle with her! And all the other Mini's too! hehe. 


Bruce












Sage 











Lily











Ray











Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I thought I'd put up some newer photos of my Mini Rex!  

Ray: 











Lily:











Bruce:











Sage:











:biggrin2:Emily


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> *Question on Berry-Boo:* I may have missed the reason, but why are Berry-Boo's front legs shaven in the previously-posted video of her? (Was she hospitalized? )
> 
> Jenk


I have no idea why it took me this long to post an answer.  The shaved front legs are from her spay. I was a little shocked by that, too, because they didn't do that with Toby. I was very surprised. We called it her "poodle cut".


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I have to say...I am in LOVE with rex's! They always look so cuddly and pudgy


----------



## Jenk

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I have to say...I am in LOVE with rex's! They always look so cuddly and pudgy


Typically, they are. But in my (unfortunate) experience, their digestive systemsare touchy-as-hell and, thus, difficult to appease (and afford). 

Jenk


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I've not had that problem. I think they all can have issues but some are just more prone to it. Bo is very snuggly - but can also be a brat! LOL! He will let you pet him for hours while he lays his head on your shoulder. It's nice.


----------



## sharper

Ah! I just now see there is a mini rex thread!! 
I'll just have to contribute my 2 new girls!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

THose girls are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jenk

Absolutely _gorgeous_ girls! (As if you didn't know as much. )

I just want to sink my fingers into their ultra-plush fur--and I already have two Mini Rex girls of my own. Guess I can never get enough of a "fix" from two MRs. 

Seeing this page again makes me long for Berry-Boo (again)...._*sigh*_ I'm glad, though, that she's found a good, loving home.

:biggrin2:

Jenk


----------



## pherber12

OMG, look at that face!!! She's gorgeous..


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You can see her curly whiskers in that photo!!! :hearts:


----------



## Jenk

*pherber12 wrote: *


> OMG, look at that face!!! She's gorgeous..



I just want to plant smooches all over both of them. No self-respecting bun owner can resist the Mini Rex snout, which begs to be kissed/smoked/snorted at all times. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You can see her curly whiskers in that photo!!! :hearts:


Now she just needs to grow at least one crazy whisker.


----------



## kherrmann3

*Jenk wrote: *


> *I just want to sink my fingers into their ultra-plush fur*--and I already have two Mini Rex girls of my own. Guess I can never get enough of a "fix" from two MRs.


I want to sink my nose in their fur! SNORT! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OH YEAH! I want to snort this whole thread of bunnies!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OH YEAH! I want to snort this whole thread of bunnies!


You have Bo to snort, though. Since Berry-Boo found her forever home, I've been deprived of rex fur to snort. 

You need to get more pictures of that little booger up! Find a nosey one!


----------



## sharper

Thanks everyone!  Oh they both get spoiled rotten with head rubs and cuddles!

It's hard to imagine that just 3 weeks ago, they were here:




part of a 185-animal seizure from a cruel breeding facility for a flea market


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Makes me want to cry for the ones who didn't get a wonderful loving home


----------



## sharper

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> Makes me want to cry for the ones who didn't get a wonderful loving home



Many were transfered to other area shelters and rabbit rescues. So I'm hoping if they haven't found a home yet, they will soon. I wish I could have taken them all.


----------



## Jenk

*sharper wrote: *


> It's hard to imagine that just 3 weeks ago, they were here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of a 185-animal seizure from a cruel breeding facility for a flea market



:cry2:cry2:cry2

I ray:that the others who were seized find loving homes that provide them with the head rubs and cuddles that they, too, deserve.


----------



## sharper

but these 2 are already spoiled. What do you think?
I just posted this in their blog. This is Bailey cuddling in my lap tonight.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I think I am very jealous of this!:tantrum:

Too cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Crystal, you need to get yourself a castor!


----------



## kherrmann3

I miss having a mini-rex...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Maybe you should foster another one?


----------



## kherrmann3

I was going to, but Will said no. We are only supposed to have ONE rabbit here. I snuck in Berry-Boo, then when she was gone, got Emma. Our apartment manager said no more. *pouts*


----------



## Sethcjd

Nala's first day in new home (only 2 days ago)!





Itchy





Getting adventurous!





Potty break after the expedition. Tiny cage will soon get a renovation with some NICs!





Sweet relief!

[URL=http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2609771900094505712EHHalY]


[/url]


----------



## Jenk

Call me weird, but that's one of the cutest potty pics ever. 

*Sethcjd wrote: *


> Sweet relief!


----------



## Sethcjd

I just have to... new bunny so I'm going picture and video crazy!

"I'm ready for my close-up!"





Funny video of Nala exploring, with a close up included (and my favorite part is at the end - she loves tunnels!)



Nala.wmv


----------



## kherrmann3

You can never have too many pictures of bunnies, especially when they are little! I only have two pictures of my little guy as a baby, and I regret that. So, go picture crazy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Jenk, I'm crazy too because that pic of Nala pottying is to die for!!! 

She's just so cute!


----------



## Craftali

I have a lovely harlequin minirex but don't know how to post photos on here.


----------



## Craftali

Sorted it - here is Smudge.


----------



## hartleybun

those ears!!! cute cute cute little bunny


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jenk, I'm crazy too because that pic of Nala pottying is to die for!!!


:dancingorig:
I dance to at the idea of not being alone in my craziness. :biggrin2:


> She's just so cute!


Indeed!


----------



## Jenk

*hartleybun wrote: *


> those ears!!! cute cute cute little bunny


Those are some _serious_ ears. (All the better to hear with, right?) I love 'em! Of course, Smudge, as a whole, is completely adorable. 

I'm a total sucker for thecastor Mini Rex, but there isn't a single Mini Rex that I don't truly like and couldn't learn to love. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL Jenk.... remember, I'm the mini-rex snorter! LOL! 

Smudge is beautiful! I don't know why but Harlies seem to be so "royal" to me or something LOL! I love her ears also! I want a harlie one day but I need a large house for all the bunnies I want and I have a small one right now LOL!


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL Jenk.... remember, I'm the mini-rex snorter! LOL!


I've not forgotten: You're the snorter; I'm the smoker. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! Bo knows that he has to be snorted before he can get down and play..... it's a rule. LOL!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Bo knows that he has to be snorted before he can get down and play..... it's a rule. LOL!


Any new pictures? Anyone!? I have no rex to snort here! :twitch:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Bo knows that he has to be snorted before he can get down and play..... it's a rule. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures? Anyone!? I have no rex to snort here! :twitch:
Click to expand...

Me neither!!:biggrin:


----------



## kherrmann3

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Bo knows that he has to be snorted before he can get down and play..... it's a rule. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures? Anyone!? I have no rex to snort here! :twitch:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither!!:biggrin:
Click to expand...

Anyone? Pennie! You have to bail us out here! :nerves1 We NEED Rexy pictures! 

*goes off and pouts*


----------



## RexyRex

Woah, I just tried to post pics and the size came out funkay...lemme try again! I don't think I've posted these anywhere else...


----------



## Jenk

RexyRex,

I see three bunnies' photos, but you've four bunny names listed under your profile info. What breed is the fourth bun (if I may ask)?

Your one lil' one (the broken red--?) looks very similar to our Emma.


----------



## kherrmann3

I think Rexyrex only has two mini-rexes. Gixxer and Takumi are the mini-rexies! 

I want to snorgle them!


----------



## RexyRex

*Jenk wrote: *


> RexyRex,
> 
> I see three bunnies' photos, but you've four bunny names listed under your profile info. What breed is the fourth bun (if I may ask)?
> 
> Your one lil' one (the broken red--?) looks very similar to our Emma.



Awww, Takumi and Emma do look alike. His color is funny, when we first got him in December, his spots were more gray, now they are a mix between grey and kinda red-ish? The other bun you see in the second pic is Max, his color is Agouti, but I think he's a mutt, he weight about 6lbs. My other bun, Alaska, is also a mutt. She's all white with blue eyes.


----------



## RexyRex

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I think Rexyrex only has two mini-rexes. Gixxer and Takumi are the mini-rexies!
> 
> I want to snorgle them!



Hee!! Takumi would let you, he's a sweetheart. I lie down with him on the floor and he'll jump on top of me to lick my face. Try snorgling Gixxer...I don't think I'd ever find your body . He only likes Alaska and Chris, the only time he acknowledges my existance is when I have veggies or the papaya tablet jar!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I LOVE ME SOME GIXXER!!! :hearts:


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I LOVE ME SOME GIXXER!!! :hearts:



Just be sure to leave me some Gixxer to smoke after you've snorted him. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Bo knows that he has to be snorted before he can get down and play..... it's a rule. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pictures? Anyone!? I have no rex to snort here! :twitch:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither!!:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone? Pennie! You have to bail us out here! :nerves1 We NEED Rexy pictures!
> 
> *goes off and pouts*
Click to expand...

Thanks for getting us out of that, whoa! Too many cute bunners!!:thud:


----------



## hartleybun

roxy:hearts


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Look at that TUMMEH! I want to snorgle that, too! 

I miss having a mini-rex.


----------



## hartleybun

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Look at that TUMMEH! I want to snorgle that, too!
> 
> I miss having a mini-rex.


snorgle away!

have to admit that roxy isnt a mini-rex:embarrassed:she's actually a standard - albeit a smallish one...:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3

All the more to snorgle!


----------



## Jenk

*OMG...*Check out that soft, white underbelly....I just want to kiss it! :biggrin2:

*hartleybun wrote: *


>


----------



## hartleybun

your lovely comments have put roxy in such a good mood that she has forgiven me for giving her red-eye (forgot to choose the correct setting on camera:rollseyes)


----------



## kherrmann3

Tell her that her red eyes are like rubies and accentuate her lovely velvetly fur.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww Look at Roxy! she's posing for us! and her eyes are lovely! LOL! 

I think I'd have to kiss that tummy too..... I kissed Bo's yesterday and he wasn't happy.... ssd:No kissing the bunny tummy, Mama!


----------



## hartleybun

roxy's in 'diva bun' mood today so nokissing her either LOL - rained most of this morning so she wouldnt go out into the garden. think hartleybun must have shook all over her or forgotten to wipe his paws and tracked mud...:rollseyes


----------



## kherrmann3

I wanted to pet all of these rabbits at the fair... They all looked so snorgle-able!


----------



## Jenk

The fair bunnies are cute, but I dislike the fact that they must stand/lie on wire flooring. 

Jenk


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

My boy D.C.


----------



## kherrmann3

I felt bad for the bunnies on the wires. But, I was happy that the bigger breeds had mats, or at least a flat piece of wood, to lay on. I guess that the rabbits are not at the fair for very long, so they only had to deal with it for a few days (I'm looking for positives here!).

Look at D.C.'s grumpy little mini-rex face!  Mini-rex are so good at looking cranky (even when they aren't)!


----------



## amber55

My baby boy :]


----------



## Jenk

*:inlove:*

*amber55 wrote: *


> My baby boy :]


----------



## amber55

*Jenk wrote: *


> *:inlove:*
> 
> *amber55 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> My baby boy :]
Click to expand...

Doesn't he have an angel face lol
To bad hes a little trouble maker


----------



## Jenk

*amber55 wrote: *


> Doesn't he have an angel face lol
> To bad hes a little trouble maker


That's always the way--especiallybecause we give them more leeway to misbehave simply because they are so cute. _LOL!_


----------



## Gordon

I love Mini Rex's. They were/are my first bunnies.  I don't have time at the moment to read this thread, thoroughly, but I'll be beck..


----------



## amber55

*Jenk wrote: *


> *amber55 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he have an angel face lol
> To bad hes a little trouble maker
> 
> 
> 
> That's always the way--especiallybecause we give them more leeway to misbehave simply because they are so cute. _LOL!_
Click to expand...

I know :[ lol i cant yell at that little baby face lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Mike always says that SCONE is a whole lot of personality in a soft little body or something like that..... and it's true.... I can't get mad at Bo EVER! LOL! 

I'm horrible at Fairs... I have been known to reach in a cage if I know the person at all..... and pet the bunnies.... I tell them later LOL!


----------



## RexyRex

My Gixxer on his daddy's Gixxer....looking at the sticker that was made in his honor!


----------



## hartleybun

:yeahthat: bun to be wild....


----------



## kherrmann3

Instead of the movie "Wild Hogs", they should have "Wild Buns"!  Just have Gixxer as the bun on the cover! lol


----------



## am-bear




----------



## Bo B Bunny

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :yeahthat: bun to be wild....


:roflmao:
and Gixxer is SOOOO adorable!


----------



## Jenk

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: bun to be wild....
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> and Gixxer is SOOOO adorable!
Click to expand...

I second that statement (and reaction of hilarity)!


----------



## brokenyears

Here is thumper getting in some trouble . . .





then relaxing after . . .






nose rubs, please !


----------



## laurabeth

*brokenyears wrote: *


> Here is thumper getting in some trouble . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then relaxing after . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nose rubs, please !



Oh my god jia he's so freaking cute!


----------



## laurabeth

haha they are all so cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

D.C. taking a dip in the water dish






D.C. getting his paws wet, he need a drink.


----------



## godzirra

Hells Bells :rainbow:


----------



## RexLovables

doesnt look like a mini rex to me at all...?????

*godzirra wrote: *


> Hells Bells :rainbow:


----------



## Jenk

*RexLovables wrote: *


> doesnt look like a mini rex to me at all...?????


It's the fur especially; it's not Mini Rex fur. But maybe this adorable bun is a mix?


----------



## godzirra

what else could she be??


----------



## Jenk

*godzirra wrote: *


> what else could she be??



I'm unsure, but her genetic background isn't a bigfactor. If she's happy and healthy, that's what matters.  As an add bonus, she's _very_ cute. 

:inlove:


----------



## godzirra

awww you're a sweet heart, and thank you - she is totally adorable irl


----------



## RexLovables

oh you guys make me sound mean 
She is HUGE cutie! i was just saying she doesnt look like a rex, i didnt say she wast frickin adorable!


----------



## Jenk

*RexLovables wrote: *


> oh you guys make me sound mean
> She is HUGE cutie! i was just saying she doesnt look like a rex, i didnt say she wast frickin adorable!



I don't think that anyone interpretedyour message to be negative--just factual-based. As I've said, her fur doesn't have the Rexy plush. But we all know that she's cute as a bug's ear, regardless of her parentage.


----------



## godzirra

ray: oh please don't think you sounded mean. Looking at her and rest of the bunnies, it makes sense. Now my curiosity is peaked, i have something to do now lol


----------



## Jenk

*godzirra wrote: *


> Now my curiosity is peaked, i have something to do now lol


To me, she has the traditional Mini Rex nose (i.e., a downward angled snout). But her fur doesn't look like rex fur.


----------



## sweetrose

These are my babies







This is ammo with his buddy pipper the dwarf mix






This is angel, she's a lover






This is gwen, so pertty






and this is maverick hes a sweetie too


----------



## sweetrose

Maverick






Gwen






Angel






this is ammo wth pipper


----------



## Karlie

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I wanted to pet all of these rabbits at the fair... They all looked so snorgle-able!



OH Muh Gosh! The tort is sooo cute! I think he/she just made me decide to get back into minis! 

Of course the rest are adorable but that lil guy is sooo darned cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Man, why do I torture myself by looking at this thread?!:X

Very gorgeous buns!!:bunnydance:


----------



## luvthempigs

Okay, Now I know I say how much I like lot's of the bunnies here on RO but I must say Maverick is one of the most beautiful bunnies I have ever seen :inlove::inlove::inlove:

What is the correct name for his type of markings/coloring? 

Good thing you don't live closer I would have to bunnynap him :biggrin2:


----------



## Java

Here are some pics of my Mini Rex buddies. The girl on the chair, Lexi,is a young Castor doe. The guy in the grass, Mocha Java,is a Tortoise buck. The kids with Lexi in the outside play yard are Black Otters, a Blue & a Black .


----------



## luvthempigs

Adorable :inlove:

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

I was pretty excited to find a mini rex thread here; I'm such a fan of the breed! And it was so fun to look through everyone's pics-- what a bunch of handsome, adorablebuns!!  I wanted to share afew pics of my mini rex, Hazel (a boy):


----------



## hartleybun

such cute rexy pics - especially the 'puffball ' one. salad dressing springs to mind. sorry! really bad pun, my rexes will have words with me later..

thank you for sharing:bunnydance:


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Hee hee-- thanks! I also called it the 'lettuce toupee'! Afterward he ate the evidence! ;D


----------



## Jenk

I just want to kiss his snout! 

Our Mini Rex, Zoe, tips her nose upward like this to be kissed. We call this move "Princess Zoe Mode." Then we quote _The Godfather_, altering the line a bit: "Kiss thesnout!" 

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


>


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Here is my Benny, Benny the Bun, or Benjamin when he is being bad,lol. Here he is with his Wife 





Here he is being sexy, while grooming himself






Here he is when he first came to me





Benny was suppose to be a foster, we saved him a trip to the local humane society from a lady at my hubbys work. She didnt have enough time for him and enough space, i shall leave it at that. I do send her pics and am glad that she can see how he is living now,lol, evil i know. When trying to bond Belle and Charger and thinking that it wouldnt work cause of both their personalities we tried Benny and her and the rest is history,lol. I have come to find out how mischievous Rex's can be,lol. He nearly killed himself the other night when he figured out that the pen wasn't attached to the cage and jumped and got himself wedged in between,lol. He use to have a lid on his cage because he jumped out once and nearly landed on my desk,lol. He has been periscoping lately and i am thinking he is contemplating jumping out so if he does we will have to put something on top of the pen to keep him in,lol


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

What beautiful rabbits!! Benny is very sleek  So glad to hear you rescued him and gave him a better life!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Thank you Rosemary. I think Hazel is very handsome, and again i love the pic of him with his head postured for a kiss,lol


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Aw thanks! Hazel's head is very kissable! ^_^


----------



## nicolevins

AWWWWWWW!

Love all the pics I have no mini-rex but I love their fur!! It looks so smooth and sleek!!


----------



## Kooky

This is Oz Man






This is Moonstone






and this is Kooky






Kooky again






these were taken the day they came home, ill get better pics soon!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Kooky-- They are so beautiful!! Are they babies? They look like they still have that baby-rex fur  Totally adorable!


----------



## Kooky

Hi Rosemary,
Oz is 11 months, Moon 8 months and Kooky 3 months


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:what gorgeous bunnies!


----------



## sharper

snuggling with my Bailey


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Sharper-- Ah! Bailey looks just like my Hazel! Love her!!! XD


----------



## hartleybun

hartleybun in his favourite summer spot






roxy meditating


----------



## Kooky

thanks Donna


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

Oh my gosh, Donna-- those are the best pics of Roxy yet!! That one of her meditating is amazing! Gah! *Love!!!*


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren

*best pics of Roxy AND Hartleybun yet


----------



## hartleybun

Lady Roxy thanks you for your kind comments


----------



## Kooky

awe Donna, they are so both very beautiful !!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*Kooky wrote: *


> This is Oz Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Moonstone


very pretty color


----------



## Kooky

Thank you Fran


----------



## pintoluver112104

All these mini rex are sooo adorable!!! I only have pictures of a couple of mine (I have 6 more at home)











This is Drama Queen (DQ) she's basically the Queen of the house. She tends to think that she is a dog and she follows me around the house. If I'm eating something, she needs to be eating it too. She'll beg until she gets some and if I'm sitting on the couch she jumps up and steals it out of my plate. She'll also steal my spot on the couch and then growl at me when I try to move her.
















And these 3 are her babies that were born a couple days ago


----------



## Katie Kay

OH they are all so cute! i just had to post my pictures on here!




08 baby boys




08 baby boys




They loved to cuddle 




mama herself when i first got her.


----------



## Katie Kay

This makes me can't wait to breed this spring!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Two of my 1 week old babies. 

Emily


----------



## bearbop

Very very cute


----------

